# PhpMyAdmin error on FreeBSD 9.2



## hucker91 (Jul 3, 2015)

The empty page at an entrance on http://192.168.x.x/phpmyadmin.

WHY?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 3, 2015)

Could be anything, check your webserver (error) logfiles, those should give you some hints as to what is going on.

Also note that support for FreeBSD 9.2 expired some time ago, so theoretically this could also be caused by incompatibility. The best approach here is to first upgrade to 9.3 before doing anything else.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2015)

Most common cause is having PHP installed but not enabled in Apache.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 3, 2015)

Before the last version the line 

```
LoadModule php5_module  libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
```
was included per default the httpd.conf, now this line is not in the file.
Maybe, that's the reason.


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 6, 2015)

It is also present on httpd


----------

